

IBM to Invest $100 Million to Further Watson-Like Technology - petethomas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-05-20/ibm-to-invest-100-million-to-further-watson-like-technology.html

======
rudiger
What exactly _is_ "Watson-like technology"?

According to IBM, Watson "understands words and sentences rather than the
formatted data computers normally process". What does this even mean? I
haven't heard anything about the _software_ , except that it's written in
Java.

Anyone have any details?

